# cdowden3691 showing Sam how we roll in Houston



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So we knew Sam was coming to town and that means only one thing. Thats right he gets his very own H-Town crew cowboy hat. Here are some picks of cdowden3691 (Cliff) giving it to him, along with me and Sam. As you can see from the pictures Sam was blown away!! Why to go H-Town!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics thanks for posting.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hat!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Pics Dude


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is so awesome!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pics..sweet hat


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's a great hat!! Great reaction shots.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Haha, well played guys!


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

brilliantly done!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

that was a good time!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice little 10 gallon, sam you like j.r. ewing in thta pic


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice hat. Way to go.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

A Yankee in a Cowboy Hat. Good Lord what is this world coming to.


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

This was definitely a great event. Sam made it good, Ron at Serious was a gracious host, and the team of CigarLive members took it over the TOP!

Cliff


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Somehow I managed to miss the actual presentation. Gaaa. What a great event! There were a ton of people there.


----------

